# Prieto 3d solid-state battery nears production



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Cool video on their technology.

Prieto Website

Claims: 600-700wh/kg; 11,000w/kg power density (similar to capacitors), lower manufacturing costs, fewer rare elements, no liquid electrolyte.


----------

